# Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?



## brause1701 (8. März 2012)

*Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

Hallo!

Seit Lagem versuche ich auf meinem Rechner die Mod Strategic Improvement (Star Wars - Empire at War - Forces of Corruption) flüssig oder überhaupt spielen zu können.

Meine Hardware:
CPU: AMD X4 955@ 3,8GHz
Ram: 4GB DDR3 (1600)
Grafikkarte: HD 5850
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Monitor: 24'' 

Speziell in der "Galaxis-Ansicht" also außerhalb von Gefechten habe ich große Probleme. Wo liegt der Schwachpunkt in meinem System? Ich habe die Grafikkarte (HD 5850) im Verdacht ... Oder läuft diese Mod generell schlecht bzw. garnicht?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. März 2012)

Was ist das für eine Modifikation?
Ich besitze EaW auch, jedoch nicht das Add-on.
Ist die Modifikation auch für das Hauptspiel verfügbar?
Ich könnte das in diesem Fall dann ausprobieren.
Schon auf die Auslastung der HW geschaut?
Temperaturen?


----------



## Dum_Dum (11. März 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

Ach ja, die hab ich auch mal ausprobiert. Genauso wie Awakening of the Rebellion geht das im Galaxismodus vor allem stark auf die CPU, weil die Engine (vor allem KI) mit doppelt bis drei mal so vielen Planeten wie ursprünglich nicht klar kommt.


----------



## brause1701 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

Ja die CPU wäre mein zweiter Tip gewesen. Ich hab mir mal die Auslastung angeschaut und festgestellt, dass zumindest immer zwei Kerne ordentlich zu tun haben. Bei der GraKa scheint es aber auch ordentlich her zu gehen: Lüfter dreht schneller und ich habe den subjektiven Eindruck, dass es bei "primitiven" Grafikeinstellungen besser läuft. Aber wenn es die CPU ist, mit welchem Prozessor kann man denn diese Mod spielen? Sandy Bridge 2700K@ 6Ghz und zwei Kerne abgeschaltet oder was??!!!! 

An "100Foxi": Ich glaube die Mod gibt es auch für das Grundspiel. Evtl. hier: Headquarters Gaming Network Board - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. März 2012)

Ja, ist auch fürs Hauptspiel.
Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man wenn man halbwegs ruckelfrei spielen will, sollte man einen High-End Rechner sein eigen nennen...


----------



## Dum_Dum (11. März 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*



brause1701 schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge 2700K@ 6Ghz und zwei Kerne abgeschaltet oder was??!!!!


Ja, das wirst du dann wohl brauchen . Ich habe SIM kaum gespielt, aber AotR wurde nach 100 galaktischen Tagen praktisch unspielbar, da war die Galaxiskarte eine Diashow mit 30sec-Bildwechsel  (habe einen X4 965BE @3,4GHz). Da half nur das Spielen auf Karten mit weniger Planeten, sodass die KI weniger zu tun hatte. Gibt es eigentlich einen 4GB-Patch für EAW? Wenn ja, würde ich den mal drauftun.

Außerdem könntest du mal im Forum von smg-modding.com reinschauen, die entwickeln zwar AotR und Frontlines, wissen aber vielleicht auch zu SIM Rat.


----------



## brause1701 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*



Dum_Dum schrieb:


> Ja, das wirst du dann wohl brauchen . Ich habe SIM kaum gespielt, aber AotR wurde nach 100 galaktischen Tagen praktisch unspielbar, da war die Galaxiskarte eine Diashow mit 30sec-Bildwechsel  (habe einen X4 965BE @3,4GHz). Da half nur das Spielen auf Karten mit weniger Planeten, sodass die KI weniger zu tun hatte.


 
Mal im Ernst... gibt es denn eine Plattform + CPU auf der man die Mod einigermaßen flüssig spielen kann? Die Mod ist echt super... wäre sonst echt schade  Scheidet denn die Grafikkarte jetzt eigentlich als Schwachpunkt aus? Mir stellt sich auch die Frage womit die Programmierer ihre Mod getestet haben


----------



## brause1701 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

Gibt es denn Niemanden der diese Mod flüssig spielen kann?   Für einen Star Wars - Fan ist diese Mod absolut großartig!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

doch mit einen 3960X


----------



## brause1701 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

hhmmm... wieviele Kerne werden denn überhaupt unterstützt? Maximal zwei wohl eher nur einer der 6 Kerne des 3960X oder? Würde denn z.B. ein System mit dem 3750(K) gegenüber meinem übertakteten AMD Phenom II 955 etwas ausmachen?


----------



## Dum_Dum (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - EaW - FoC - Strategic Improvement Mod - nötige Hardware?*

hm, ich bin da nicht mehr so wirklich im Thema drin, aber frag doch mal im Forum von smg-modding.com, da sind noch relativ viele aktive, vielleicht haben die Tipps. Die basteln übrigens grad ne neue Mod.

Aber ich habe hier mal ein eher pessimistisches Zitat: "Egal welche Mod ab 55-60 Planeten steigt die GC Performancebelastung potenziert an. Die Auswirkungen ist von PC System zu PC System verschieden, bei vielen läuft es ab und zu mal ruckelig bei anderen ist es auf dauer unspielbar." aus dem Thread zu SI


----------



## GreenGiant (13. Juli 2012)

Dum_Dum schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ich bin da nicht mehr so wirklich im Thema drin, aber frag doch mal im Forum von smg-modding.com, da sind noch relativ viele aktive, vielleicht haben die Tipps. Die basteln übrigens grad ne neue Mod.
> 
> Aber ich habe hier mal ein eher pessimistisches Zitat: "Egal welche Mod ab 55-60 Planeten steigt die GC Performancebelastung potenziert an. Die Auswirkungen ist von PC System zu PC System verschieden, bei vielen läuft es ab und zu mal ruckelig bei anderen ist es auf dauer unspielbar." aus dem Thread zu SI



Also ich bin auch immer mal wieder bei der SMG im Forum unterwegs und ich meine genau das ist einer der Gründe, warum sie jetzt versuchen wollen die Galaxie-Karte von Kampagne zu Kampagne unterschiedlich mit Planeten zu besiedeln. So sollen möglichst viele Systeme die neue Mod (nicht AotR) zum Läufen kriegen.

SI hab ich persönlich mir noch nicht angesehen, aber auch die SMG-Mods machen schon einiges her, gerade für Star Wars Fans


----------

